# Endobronchial vs Transbronchial Needle Bx



## ssprinkle (Jun 19, 2012)

Is it the same code for Endobronchial Needle Aspiration Bx and Transbronchial Needle Aspiration Bx?  31629     Is there a source document to show this one way or another?  Any and all comments appreciated.  Thanks,


----------

